# Legit LGD source



## wiltspilt1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone know of any up to date and legit LGD sources that will ship to the UK?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not sure we are allowed to post sources here man.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

For 'over the counter' supps it's fine to mention places where they can be bought so long as those places don't also sell AAS. For LGD you can go to either jwsupplements.co.uk for LGD caps or receptorchem.co.uk for liquid. Both are legit places that I have ordered from several times in the past and all both UK based.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up 

I got mine from Researchliquids.eu as well as some ancilliary stuff like arim and clomid. Although it seemed very cheap as was on offer for like 70% off and everything is a blue liquid, which makes me suspicious.

Ain't done it yet, but read on another popular PED forum that it was legit.

You can take that for what its worth.


----------



## LD-MMA (Jul 8, 2016)

Muscle Freak Supplements sell LGD. I have just bought Ostarine from them


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty much any supplements site.


----------

